# Mum to be first baby



## Mooshell80

I am definetly new to all this but I am expecting my first baby on the 26th may,at first it was a shock but now I am delighted to be having a girl:)is anyone else constantly hungry, I've felt my baby move a lot over the last 3 weeks, but today every time I ate she moved and kicked around even more,looks like im going to have to eat all day long xx


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations! :) I definitely had an increased appetite at times through my pregnancies but thankfully it came and went.

Silly side note - that was my due date but 7 years ago!


----------



## Nina24

Congratulations! I am a mama of two girls and absolutely love it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) congratulations!


----------

